# Fast2Grow



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Anybody have experience with this stuff? I've gotten an email saying they want to send me a free trial to use this spring and they'll pay the shipping. I've looked them up and they seem to be about as legit as it gets when it comes to their company but what I want to know is if this stuff is worth my time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Farmboy555 said:


> Anybody have experience with this stuff? I've gotten an email saying they want to send me a free trial to use this spring and they'll pay the shipping. I've looked them up and they seem to be about as legit as it gets when it comes to their country but what I want to know is if this stuff is worth my time.


Let me guess......btw what country?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

if anything you could get a little bit and do some tests strips and see for your self


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Well they're based out of Houston, Texas and I'm north of Dallas in Texas so I'm not too worried about that, and "country" in my first post was meant to be "company"


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Whats the analysis of the product?I'd be willing to bet without even looking at it that is just watered down fertilizer.

By the way the just emailed me some stuff also.I haven't taken the time to look at it.Or wasted my time I should probably say.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha I've thought about that too. But hey, free fertilizer is free fertilizer and I might say yes just to see how it works and let everyone on here know.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am told this product is not fertilizer it is a microbial bacteria that is extracted from chicken manure .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> I am told this product is not fertilizer it is a microbial bacteria that is extracted from chicken manure .


That's kinda what I thought, some of them bacteria thingys.....hocus pocus

Let us know if it works out for ya farmboy


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

If its free there is a good chance its not much good lol.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha thanks for the replies guys, just a little update here. First business day after I gave the guy my info a 5 gallon tote shows up in a Fedex box. It's sitting in my shop right now, gonna stake out a test plot for the spring time. They claim it'll do 20 acres but we'll see I'll be sure to let you guys know.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Bay my estimate you are in the Blacklands. If so it is possible yours soil is both calcareous, with an 8 pH and a high shrink clay with a 40, or so, CEC.

If y our clay soil is anyghing like here and if you have fertilized for much of the past, you can go 3 to 5 years with out Nitrogen fertilizer and see no loss in yield or quality.

If so devide that 5 gallon container to make it last on 3 acres for 7 years and then tell us all how it worked.

Here I applied 1,200 lbs/A of nitrogen on a two acre plot of common bermudagrass. Then no nitrogen at all. At the end of the 7 th season I had harvested that much nitrogen as bermudagrass protein, and went decided to go back to fertilizing, that small patch. I probably would have harvested the whole 1,200 lbs of N in less time if I had also fertilized with extra potash.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I am indeed in the black gumbo clay. I haven't gotten my soil testing done yet, but I can concur on the bit about little to no loss. We generally do pretty well on fertilizer and don't really have to add too much. The thing I'm running into now is how to increase production rather than just maintaining it.

I've noticed that when we burn brush piles in the edges of the hay fields where we've trimmed trees, and then plant back over it/near it, the grass grows 2-3 times as tall and thick. Any chemists or wise old men want to explain to me what chemical it is that does that?  :lol:


----------



## Lookout33 (Feb 10, 2014)

I would think if the company is willing to send you free product and pay for the shipping, they're pretty confident in their product. You don't just cover shipping charges on a product that doesn't work. Just my opinion


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Lookout33 said:


> I would think if the company is willing to send you free product and pay for the shipping, they're pretty confident in their product. You don't just cover shipping charges on a product that doesn't work. Just my opinion


Don't look like free shipping to me.$14.50 gal shipping.Heck @ 14.50 they probably still make money after paying the actual shipping cost. 

http://www.fast2grow.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Fast2GrowFreeTrialForm.pdf


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Farmboy555 said:


> I am indeed in the black gumbo clay. I haven't gotten my soil testing done yet, but I can concur on the bit about little to no loss. We generally do pretty well on fertilizer and don't really have to add too much. The thing I'm running into now is how to increase production rather than just maintaining it.
> 
> I've noticed that when we burn brush piles in the edges of the hay fields where we've trimmed trees, and then plant back over it/near it, the grass grows 2-3 times as tall and thick. Any chemists or wise old men want to explain to me what chemical it is that does that?  :lol:


that is potash you are getting from the ash


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a company that is just trying to copy medina


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I just got an email from them today. I'd be interested in how it works, but I'm not going to go get a bunch of spraying equipment to apply it. All I do is hay and I don't use any herbicide or other sprays on it, so I don't have any spray equipment myself. Also, I'm not going to bother the guy who has my fallow land in corn to run his sprayer over even more ground when he has enough of his own work to do. I'm looking forward to seeing what your results are Farmboy555, best of luck.

At least this stuff looks a little more legit than the guy who called a few years back wanting me to spread sea minerals on my fields.

Edit: I just looked at the year this post was first put up...  . Farmboy555, how'd it turn out?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to be quite concerned about producers falling for quack stuff like this, but have come to realize that there is always going to be suckers who fall for it and nothing that I say will stop them. I recently received a similar email from this company and simply forwarded it to a Texas A&M forage specialist to let them worry about it. I wouldn't waste my time applying this junk. The bacteria in poultry litter are not the types that are effective in soil. Benefits from applying poultry litter come from the organic matter and the plant nutrients therein.

There are some Texas Blackland soils that are acidic. In addition to the potassium in plant ash, the ash is a reasonable liming agent for acid soils and that also can improve plant growth.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Josh in WNY said:


> I just got an email from them today. I'd be interested in how it works, but I'm not going to go get a bunch of spraying equipment to apply it. All I do is hay and I don't use any herbicide or other sprays on it, so I don't have any spray equipment myself. Also, I'm not going to bother the guy who has my fallow land in corn to run his sprayer over even more ground when he has enough of his own work to do. I'm looking forward to seeing what your results are Farmboy555, best of luck.
> 
> At least this stuff looks a little more legit than the guy who called a few years back wanting me to spread sea minerals on my fields.
> 
> Edit: I just looked at the year this post was first put up...  . Farmboy555, how'd it turn out?





Farmboy555 said:


> Anybody have experience with this stuff? I've gotten an email saying they want to send me a free trial to use this spring and they'll pay the shipping. I've looked them up and they seem to be about as legit as it gets when it comes to their company but what I want to know is if this stuff is worth my time.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Josh in WNY said:


> I just got an email from them today. I'd be interested in how it works, but I'm not going to go get a bunch of spraying equipment to apply it. All I do is hay and I don't use any herbicide or other sprays on it, so I don't have any spray equipment myself. Also, I'm not going to bother the guy who has my fallow land in corn to run his sprayer over even more ground when he has enough of his own work to do. I'm looking forward to seeing what your results are Farmboy555, best of luck.
> 
> At least this stuff looks a little more legit than the guy who called a few years back wanting me to spread sea minerals on my fields.
> 
> Edit: I just looked at the year this post was first put up...  . Farmboy555, how'd it turn out?





vhaby said:


> I used to be quite concerned about producers falling for quack stuff like this, but have come to realize that there is always going to be suckers who fall for it and nothing that I say will stop them. I recently received a similar email from this company and simply forwarded it to a Texas A&M forage specialist to let them worry about it. I wouldn't waste my time applying this junk. The bacterial in poultry litter are not the types that are effective in soil. Benefits from applying poultry litter come from the organic matter and the plant nutrients therein.
> 
> There are some Texas Blackland soils that are acidic. In addition to the potassium in plant ash, the ash is a reasonable liming agent for acid soils and that also can improve plant growth.


Hey guys sorry I didn't see this until now, thanks swmnhay for tagging me. The company itself is as legitimate as you can get, and they did indeed ship me a container for free to try. I applied it on a small patch after my first cutting and unfortunately did not see any measurable improvement over the conventional fertilizers we use. It also smelled like straight chicken s**t (big surprise right), and I will not be ordering any more. I'm in heavy blackland clay, perhaps someone with a different soil type would have different results but it's not worth the extra pass/expense for me and i certainly wouldn't buy a sprayer just to apply it. Let me know if i can answer any more questions.


----------

